# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کامپیوتر اردبیل یا تبریز (محل تحصیل میانه) یا شبانه صنعتی همدان؟ فوری

## safari123

من رتبم 10768 منطقه 2 ریاضیه ... اهل زنجانم ... بنظرتون بعد از کامپیوتر دانشگاه زنجان کدوم یکی از این رشته محل هایی که در میام بهتره اولویت بندی بشه ؟

از لحاظ امکانات، اعتبار، نزدیکی و ... کلا بنظرتون کدوم بهتره؟ 

با تشکر.

----------


## Ellaa_A

از لحاظ نزدیکی خب تبریز بهتره و دانشگاه تبریز از دانشگاه های برتره و امکاناتش هم خوبهــ
صنعتی همدان هم دانشگاه خیلی خوبیه...
در کل فرق چندانی ندارن واگه روزانه  شبانه و نزدیکی ب محل زندگی براتون مهمه تبریز انتخاب خوبی خواهد بود.

----------


## safari123

> از لحاظ نزدیکی خب تبریز بهتره و دانشگاه تبریز از دانشگاه های برتره و امکاناتش هم خوبهــ
> صنعتی همدان هم دانشگاه خیلی خوبیه...
> در کل فرق چندانی ندارن واگه روزانه  شبانه و نزدیکی ب محل زندگی براتون مهمه تبریز انتخاب خوبی خواهد بود.


ممنون ... بازم نظر بدید

----------


## royal77

با سلام
شما دانشگاه زنجان را قبول میشید حتما
ولی دانشگاه تبریز بالاتره و احتمال قبولیتون هم هست

اگر راحتی براتون مهمه همون زنجان بزنید 

اگر دانشگاه مهمه دانشگاه تبریز

البته در برخی رتبه بندی ها زنجان بهتر هست
پیشنهاد من همون دانشگاه زنجان هست

از نظر من دور شبانه هم خط بکش فقط روزانه

موفق باشی

----------


## safari123

> با سلام
> شما دانشگاه زنجان را قبول میشید حتما
> ولی دانشگاه تبریز بالاتره و احتمال قبولیتون هم هست
> 
> اگر راحتی براتون مهمه همون زنجان بزنید 
> 
> اگر دانشگاه مهمه دانشگاه تبریز
> 
> البته در برخی رتبه بندی ها زنجان بهتر هست
> ...


دانشگاه زنجان رو زدم ... پس بعدش تبریز رو می زنم ... ممنون

----------


## safari123

کس دیگه ای بازم نظری داره بگه ؟ ممنون

----------

